# Zeuhl, anyone?



## Niebolaz (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, this is just for fun (mostly my fun I suspect). Anyone here heard anything from this quite obscure and messed up genre? The bands I have on my mind are: the mother of them all (quite literally since the word 'zeuhl' comes from the made-up language they sing in) - Magma - and her more or less spectacularly deformed offspring: Dun, Bondage Fruit, Eskaton, Happy Family, Koenjihyakkei, Ruins etc. These bands are to pop music what Schoenberg and his crew are to classical music or kaons are to nanoparticles - just very, very strange. Anyway, if there are any 'kobaians' here, do raise your hand!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I have some limited experience with Zeuhl groups but I'm probably more familiar with RIO which is a sibling genre I think. Univers Zero is one of my favorite bands currently, and I enjoy a little 5uu's. So I will raise my elbow, if not my hand.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Sure, Magma - terrific energy, one of the progressive favorites. Those who like Carl Orff should definitely check them out, especially the "Mekanik Destruktiw Kommandoh" album.

Not your typical easy listening I suppose, but do remember digging a few Ruins tracks as well. Other groups simply not familiar with unfortunately.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Well, since it's just-for-fun...


Niebolaz said:


> *Zeuhl, anyone?*


_"There is no Dana, only Zeuhl."_ [?] D)


----------



## DreamInSong (Aug 7, 2010)

I actually found out about Magma a few weeks ago, I've been listening to K.A. ... still haven't formed an opinion though, some of it is good, some is a little bit annoying


----------



## theresa.walsh125 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hah, funny, I just wrote about Shub Niggurath in the other thread and saw this one afterward


----------



## Noak (Jul 18, 2009)

Hell yes. Magma is pretty much my favorite band of all time. I'm also an avid fan of Koenjihyakkei.


----------



## Comus (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

I think Magma is one of the greatest bands ever. I saw the current lineup live at the Nearfest a couple of years ago and was stunned. In live performance they (particularly Christian Vander) project a type of energy that is different from anything else I've ever experienced. 

I liked the Weidorje album done by some ex-Magma members and I also enjoy listening to Ruins when I'm in the mood to be aurally beaten up. Tatsuya Yoshida is nearly as intense as Vander, but in sort of a different way.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

You folks should head over to the Progressive Ears forum. That's where the Zeuhl/RIO junkies hang out.

I haven't warmed to Magma, but I enjoy Thinking Plague, 5uu's, National Health, among others.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Well, since it's just-for-fun..._"There is no Dana, only Zeuhl."_ [?] D)


First thing I thought of, Chi...I ain't 'fraid of no ghost!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I like it in theory, but in practice it verges on self-parody.


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

Magma rules! I adore the Trianon Trilogie set


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

sTARTHROWER-jIMMEH:
nATIONAL HEALTH IS NOT zEUHL.


......

Koenjihyakkei take Magma and trounce on it. 
Unbelievable energy/intensity and almost demonic madness. Difficult to take a whole cd in one single listen.
Great band.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Also highly recommended is Weidorje's eponymous 1978 album.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Count me as a major fan of the sub-genre!

I've seen Magma live a few times. Last year was the most recent. 

Their live performances are almost otherworldly. 

Other bands not mentioned so far, but are worth checking out, are:


Corima from the US. Really good young band from LA. Unfortunately, they are on hiatus (or broken up?) for an unknown period, due to their great violinist moving. 

Bondage Fruit from Japan.

The Offering from france. Christian Vander's post Magma, more jazz oriented Zeuhl band. 

One Shot from France. This is a side project from the keyboardist, guitarist and bass player from Magma's 2000s lineup. Kind of a jazz-fusion Zeuhl band.

Zao from France. Another jazz-fusion offshoot from Magma, this time from the 70's band. 

Setna from France. Formed in the early 2000's. Only 2 albums I believe, but really good stuff.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

The Corima is quite good.


...
What about the pre-Magma Univeria Zekt lp? I have it. Don't recall liking it all that much. Its only half-Vander, the other half being Laurent Thibault whose first solo lp is not Zeuhl. Neither are the lps by Claude Engel Zeuhl (his band prior to Magma was the Hendrixy Omega Plus. I have had his later solo lp, "Phantasmagoria" or summart loike that. I got rid. Engel was just on the first (mebbe second) Magma lp, but his presence on guitar was strong.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

The Deacon has all 4 Zao lps. They sound more like fusion to my ears.

Have the Shubb Niggurath lp and orig. Dun and an Ekstaton or two.

Everyone pidgeonholes the latter as Zeuhl - much to my incomprehension. Is there another French band with this name cos Ekstaton - "4 wotsits" sounds like straight (excellent) prog to me.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

How about the first Eider Stellaire album (1981)? Awesome stuff, like a cross between Magma and the Mahavishnu Orchestra. Original vinyl copies are insanely rare but I wouldn't be surprised to hear that The Deacon has one...


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

chill782002 said:


> How about the first Eider Stellaire album (1981)? Awesome stuff, like a cross between Magma and the Mahavishnu Orchestra. Original vinyl copies are insanely rare but I wouldn't be surprised to hear that The Deacon has one...


The debut and their 3rd release were great!

The first album has been reissued on the Soleil Zeuhl label.

Another band that I forgot about, is Abus Dangereux.

Also a fusion take on Zeuhl. Problem is, only their first release is in this style. Their follow up releases were more mainstream fusion, kind of on the wimpy side.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Deacon gots that first Abus, and another.


Curious. Never heard this band described as Zeuhl. Will have to give that first one a listen.

One of 4 or 5 stipulations of Zeuhl is a throbbing bass. Don't recall that on the first lp but, like I say, haven't visited this lp in decades.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

No gots first ider.

Gots second Eider Stellaire - white cover except architecture in bottom right corner. On silver, unidentified label.

Deacon gots "3" also but this is not rare as its on Musea label.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Okay.
Deacon just list to first side of the ABUS:

-no real sinister/onerous atmosphere
-no massed chant-vocals (sounding like an "alien-world opera") (No made-up language!)
-no passages of errie, alieness
-no harsh military-march vibes
-speaking of vibes: no Rhodes - or is there????
-no real tribal percussion


But still, no Zeuhl band is gonna push all these buttons, and I DO see one calling this first lp, Zeuhl-ISH.


----------

